# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: نمایش لیست فایل های موجود در یک پوشه بدون نیاز به استفاده از php و سرور محلی و مفسر...

## manelijaan

سلام امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
می خواستم بدونم آیا میشه با استفاده از html یا javascript کدی نوشت که بتونه لیست فایل های موجود در یک پوشه رو نمایش بده؟؟

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید. خیلی ضروریه

----------


## mazoolagh

سلام و روز خوش
اگر منظورتون این هست که یک صفحه html داشته باشین که در هر مرورگری کار کنه، مرورگرها در حالت کلی دسترسی به منابع دستگاه client ندارن بنابراین شدنی نیست.
ولی اگر نوع مرورگر اهمیت نداره و فقط نتیجه مهم هست، میتونین از اکتیوایکس file system object استفاده کنین و البته اکتیوایکس ها فقط در مرورگر interenet explorer کار میکنن.

اگر از مرورگر استفاده نمیکنین و فقط اسکریپت موردنظر باشه شاید از ابزارهای دیگه بجز fso هم بتونین استفاده کنین.

----------


## manelijaan

سلام
بله منظورم نمایش لیست نام فایل های موجود در دستگاه client در یک مرورگر با استفاده از جاوااسکریپت یا html بود، که گویا این امکان نیست.
ممنون

----------

